# Doing Parkash Of SGGS At Home?



## ActsOfGod (Mar 31, 2014)

Question for everyone: what is your opinion of doing prakash of SGGS at one's house?  Do you think it's a good practice and should be encouraged?  Or not?  Or it doesn't matter?  Any caveats?


----------



## Sherdil (Mar 31, 2014)

Do you mean having GGS installed in the home, or bringing in GGS sahib for akhand paaht? 

I don't see anything wrong with the former, but the latter perplexes me. I think most people have akhand paahts in their home to mark a special occasion, or to attain blessings. I don't think having GGS read in your home will have any magical powers to bless it. Moreover, akhand paaht is a continuous reading. Even through the night, the granthis take turns. What use is this marathon, if everyone else is asleep? No one is listening to, or contemplating the message. Phir oudha ki faehda?


----------



## ActsOfGod (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



Sherdil said:


> Do you mean having GGS installed in the home, or bringing in GGS sahib for akhand paaht?



It's for having SGGS installed in the home.

Thanks for your input!

AoG


----------



## Abneet (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



Sherdil said:


> Do you mean having GGS installed in the home, or bringing in GGS sahib for akhand paaht?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with the former, but the latter perplexes me. I think most people have akhand paahts in their home to mark a special occasion, or to attain blessings. I don't think having GGS read in your home will have any magical powers to bless it. Moreover, akhand paaht is a continuous reading. Even through the night, the granthis take turns. What use is this marathon, if everyone else is asleep? No one is listening to, or contemplating the message. Phir oudha ki faehda?



Jugraj Ji from Basics of Sikhi talked about Akhand Paath taking place with no listening is against the RM as it mentions someone has to be listening or else there is no point. He mentions Southall gurdwara for an instance that it has rooms of multiple Akhand Paaths happening as well as other huge gurdwaras around the world and at people's houses too.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



Abneet said:


> Jugraj Ji from Basics of Sikhi talked about Akhand Paath taking place with no listening is against the RM as it mentions someone has to be listening or else there is no point. He mentions Southall gurdwara for an instance that it has rooms of multiple Akhand Paaths happening as well as other huge gurdwaras around the world and at people's houses too.



Sat Sri Akaal,

Guru,s Bani has given "SIKH's" the way to listen

To listen is to act upon, if someone is asked to get glass of water, one listens, but doesn't bring. It's futile to listen.

Good listening comes when there is no inner noise.

One shall go to place of silence initially, 
observe inner noise, 
resolve it, 
to make it null
and than listen to GURU's BANI.
and may mind which makes one to act may absorbs 
To create null, the choice of space is with own "SELF" 
be at home
be at GURUDWARA
be at any silent
or noisy space after one's own inner voice is resolved.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## aristotle (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



ravneet_sb said:


> Sat Sri Akaal,
> 
> Guru,s Bani has given "SIKH's" the way to listen
> 
> ...



It says nothing of merit to the ongoing discussion. What is the point of these posts which are nothing but pure rhetoric. I pointed this out in another thread too.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



aristotle said:


> It says nothing of merit to the ongoing discussion. What is the point of these posts which are nothing but pure rhetoric. I pointed this out in another thread too.



Sat Sri Akaal,

For matured person, who has authority of taking self decision,

for space in home, family situation,  mind conditioning, can tolerate noise of children, commands of family routine etc, level of silence required to be connected to guru's teaching, one shall decide.

1. One shall keep Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home, or   
2. Better go to Gurudwara
3. Or if one has understanding and practise to stay positive in all negative situations, 

that one has achieved for whom ritual is not so important, as rituals leads to formation of mind for daily practice, 

one the neutral mind is there in all situations, 
than ritual is not so important.

like for person seeking to be doctor, going to MBBS college is important, reading at home is important,

but once who get good practice, may or may not go for further study, 
only reference and update is required,

further life theoretical and experienced knowledge can be joined with the present scenario, for next generation.

Nature is static and  dynamic, 
laws changing in eras (static as witnessed by normal span of say thousand years), 
but situations changing (dynamics).

Life and routine shall not be left to general routine, as each one is different, but acted upon with same universal energy.

Aim is to focus on universal energy (Gravity/ Energy Laws/ Atomic Laws etc are common to all, but effects and situation is different for all and may be common to some)

Its better to help someone conclude one's own decision,

rather than imposing.

One shall decide and resolve within own self.

What if someone says to keep Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home? Yes or No

Its inside mind which decides, but Ego do gathers explanation, reasoning for performing action, and are egoistic action.

Faith which develops with "understanding" or "Realisation" is beyond reasoning.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## aristotle (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



ravneet_sb said:


> Its inside mind which decides, but Ego do gathers explanation, reasoning for performing action, and are egoistic action.
> 
> Faith which develops with "understanding" or "Realisation" is beyond reasoning.
> 
> ...



As much as I want to, but I fail to concur. The issue of doing Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj at home is a sensitive issue, and both the sides of the coin need to be seen and evaluated before making a decision. Mere intellectual maneouvering is not enough. There have been instances of desecration of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj or overlooking of the maryada in the Birs being kept in homes. Metaphysical quoting is one thing, but we need toi be pragmatic in situations such as these.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



ActsOfGod said:


> Question for everyone: what is your opinion of doing prakash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at one's house?  Do you think it's a good practice and should be encouraged?  Or not?  Or it doesn't matter?  Any caveats?



First of all, I would like to thank you by bringing up such an important question. It is indeed a dilemma of sorts when it comes to allowing/disallowing _Prakash_ of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj at homes. Especially so, because in many instances, proper respect is not paid to the _Birs_, or some families fails to uphold the _Rehat Maryada_ in their home settings, and then it becomes a sensitive issue.

I have two instances of families having Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj in my locality and one of them has serious issues with maintaining the Rehat Maryada at their homes, so much so I have been thinking about complaining against them to the local chapter of SGPC. But, at the same time, I don't think a blanket ban on the Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib at homes is the solution, Guru Granth Sahib is the scripture and living Guru of the masses and any sort of central ban on doing Prakash will certainly send a wrong message among the Sikh folk.

What I have been thinking about is that the SGPC needs to form some teams to maintain a list of households who hold the Prakash and visit them at regular inetrvals to ensure that the Rehat Maryada is maintained, but without much hassle to the families. I don't know whether it can be a viable idea, but considering the amount of respect Sikhi commands for Guru Granth Sahib, this is the leas we can do.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



aristotle said:


> First of all, I would like to thank you by bringing up such an important question. It is indeed a dilemma of sorts when it comes to allowing/disallowing _Prakash_ of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj at homes. Especially so, because in many instances, proper respect is not paid to the _Birs_, or some families fails to uphold the _Rehat Maryada_ in their home settings, and then it becomes a sensitive issue.
> 
> I have two instances of families having Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj in my locality and one of them has serious issues with maintaining the Rehat Maryada at their homes, so much so I have been thinking about complaining against them to the local chapter of SGPC. But, at the same time, I don't think a blanket ban on the Prakash of Guru Granth Sahib at homes is the solution, Guru Granth Sahib is the scripture and living Guru of the masses and any sort of central ban on doing Prakash will certainly send a wrong message among the Sikh folk.
> 
> What I have been thinking about is that the SGPC needs to form some teams to maintain a list of households who hold the Prakash and visit them at regular inetrvals to ensure that the Rehat Maryada is maintained, but without much hassle to the families. I don't know whether it can be a viable idea, but considering the amount of respect Sikhi commands for Guru Granth Sahib, this is the leas we can do.



Sat Sri Akaal,

Than as a true seva, 

List Down All Rehat Maryada Parameters

List Down Members who have Opted for Keeping Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home.

Set % of compliance for Rehat Maryada Parameter,  it may be 100%

If the probability of following compliance by Sikhs is above 99.99% than it shall be allowed,

Survey all the sikh members who have already kept Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji

and may be within SPN Network, and also those members who wish to keep, and there family members, for compliance.

SGPC shall frame law.

It is righteous system and discipline which prevails, 
may be individual, family, social, religious some order has to be followed.


Bhul Chuk Maaf

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 1, 2014)

Call me a heretic if you will, but take all the ceremony and ritual away, the internet has translations, discussions and Srigranth.org.

If I wish to read the SGGS, which I do often, I log on, and read, sure it lacks the atmosphere of paper and smell, but, personally I find it makes it easier as without ceremony it is easier to focus, easier to contemplate, easier to obtain the essence.

Surely the highest form of reverence is to take on board and live it


----------



## singh is king (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



harry haller said:


> Call me a heretic if you will, but take all the ceremony and ritual away, the internet has translations, discussions and Srigranth.org.
> 
> If I wish to read the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, which I do often, I log on, and read, sure it lacks the atmosphere of paper and smell, but, personally I find it makes it easier as without ceremony it is easier to focus, easier to contemplate, easier to obtain the essence.
> 
> Surely the highest form of reverence is to take on board and live it



That's what exactly I do....wondering if there are RM or any rules regarding reading SGGS online?


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



singh is king said:


> That's what exactly I do....wondering if there are RM or any rules regarding reading Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji online?



Well the idea is to make it as close to the real experience as possible, so I do believe there is a 'kit' you can buy to make it as authentic as can be achieved

the kit comprises the following

several bored old ladies who insist on talking about local gossip
11 screaming children running around and sliding on the floor
Someone to read the scripts in a very dramatic and ritualistic manner
A few top of the range Mercedes Benzes to park outside
The daughters in laws of the several bored ladies dripping with gold and wearing the latest outfits
The husbands of the several bored ladies who can sit and check out each others wives to judge who wins the best outfit and gold competition
3 Men to sit with ramrod backs, eyes closed and meditating, think Lord Shiva
and a single couple who every week come, pray, help in the kitchen and serve up Langar to the rest, who look genuine and happy


----------



## singh is king (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



harry haller said:


> well the idea is to make it as close to the real experience as possible, so i do believe there is a 'kit' you can buy to make it as authentic as can be achieved
> 
> the kit comprises the following
> 
> ...



thank you jee


----------



## aristotle (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



singh is king said:


> That's what exactly I do....wondering if there are RM or any rules regarding reading Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji online?



Some people pay great respect even when they access Gurbani on their tablets, but we all know only the complete Bir in its printed form is considered the Guru. Gurbani however needs respect in whichever form it is.

My take is to do away with the ostentatious setup, just select a clean and stress free environ, and you are set to go. What matters in the end is how better you emulate the Gurbani in your lives, not how elaborate your respect-setup was.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



singh is king said:


> That's what exactly I do....wondering if there are RM or any rules regarding reading Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji online?



I don't think there's any mention of it in the SRM, but the approach I take is similar to what is described in  the video (link below).  Basically, the logical view is that the smartphone (or laptop, tablet, etc.) is a multi-purpose device.  When you are playing games it's a gaming device.  When you are crunching numbers it's a calculator.  When you are using Skype to chat with family, it's a communications device.  Therefore, when you are reading Gurbani and you have an app open that displays Gurbani, the device becomes a Gutka.  When it's a gutka, we as Sikhs treat it with the same respect as we do when handling a traditional printed Gutka.  Once we have finished reading and closed the app, and it's no longer displaying Gurbani on the screen, then it has ceased to be a Gutka and is fulfilling another of it's multiple functions (phone, games, etc.)  This works for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lZlaGXGmUA&list=UUXSa-6OYsSWU_8dTnYBbPAg&feature=share&index=2

AoG


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 3, 2014)

Is respect for something honouring it, or embracing it?


----------



## ActsOfGod (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Doing parkash of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji at home?*



harry haller said:


> Is respect for something honouring it, or embracing it?



Both


----------



## angrisha (Apr 5, 2014)

Ill be honest, I don't think I've opened a physical Gutka in years....

Im still wrapping my head around the concept of it being a Gutka for only those moments, because if the problem is the houses/practices of those who have the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in their homes... then does it let you off the hook if you dont live up to those 'standards' but have the Gurbani App or the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji bookmarked on your browser? 

It seems to easy to say that once its closed it doesnt matter, because how is that different than closing the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji when you leave the room, and havent upheld the rest of the Rehat Maryada..... (or maybe I misunderstood the statement)


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have senchia which are effectively Guru Granth Sahib split into 8 volumes with translation in Punjabi and English, these are stored in a bookcase.  For me it works great, I don't have the liberty of a large house to dedicate one room for prakash of Guru Granth Sahib, yet still have a traditional way to read Gurbani.

I can appreciate a dedicated space for reading, solitude which allows better concentration.  For example you go to a library because its an institute of learning and like minded people go there and adhere to the rules which are conducive to learning.  Setting up a dedicated study space ensure the environment is optimum for the activity.  

What typically happens with Sikhs is we spend more time ensuring the environment is perfect and paranoid that we may have done something bad, than utilize the environment for its true purpose.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 6, 2014)

I find for me there is something else that rises above respect and rituals.  It is "Love of and Enjoyment of". If in your heart, you feel love for the beauty of the teachings and writings, I believe you have gone way beyond respect without understanding, which many a times translates into rituals. Similarly I believe one should be enjoying and learning from the wonderful writings and teachings. If it is a chore, a habit or forced without aspect of enjoyment, then again it starts to move towards ritual and conformance and much less than enjoyment.

Personally I am outwardly and also intrinsically respectful of Gutkas and Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in paper binding form. Online I am inquisitive, seeker and more in the learning and enjoying mode. I don't feel online or other media other than paper I would be excessively attached to in terms of showing or feeling respect for the medium. Be it iPods, e-readers, tablets, CDs/DVDs, etc.

Just some thoughts and not to offend anyone.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------

